# 9 Witzchen - über viele interessante Themen!!!



## Tobi.Borsti (12 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Witzchen*​
*Witzchen als PowerPoint-Dateien!!!*


*CocaCola Rezeptur:* http://www.uploadyourfiles.de/a2eef2bdbd888be631971cacc6d08ca9/bg32y/Download.html

*Der Fallschirmsprung:* http://www.uploadyourfiles.de/4d660b7363d48f3d586b3ae5b81b72f2/xd10u/Download.html

*Gebrauchtwagenkauf:* http://www.uploadyourfiles.de/a714ca7834482eb4facc0a0f755c5460/kp65i/Download.html

*Getränkekarte im Pub:* http://www.uploadyourfiles.de/e3be47ac010a911b237b21d0d5afec0e/c2jg0/Download.html

*Nationalstolz:* http://www.uploadyourfiles.de/39c66600ea0775e20550e5d062989207/57xu5/Download.html

*Ein nackter Mann - etwas für Frauen!* http://www.uploadyourfiles.de/1be1cb9c6c9dceef91e845e13087b599/1ikh0/Download.html

*Warum leben Frauen länger als Männer?* http://www.uploadyourfiles.de/edab508edf054ccb34db3cb34bf07531/j5qn2/Download.html

*Vögel - Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein:* http://www.uploadyourfiles.de/2e07b16a565d1e2d732d2bef10452626/o77sm/Download.html

*Arbeitsanweisung für Frauen - Bild:* http://img46.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=54478_Witz__Arbeitsanweisung_fuer_Frauen_123_360lo.jpg

*Hoffenlich findet ihr den einen oder anderen Witz lustig!!!*


----------

